# F48 Hifi coding



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey guys,

I know that in US you have hifi standard.

What I am planning to do is code my F48 from stereo to hifi.

I have already E-sys etc installed and running.

First I will add "676" to FA and write.

My question is : do I need to code any ECUs after that? Or is it done automatically when adding option 676 to FA? I saw people coding "FRM" and "CAS"?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

What should be the benefit for coding to HiFi?
Have you changed the hardware?


Thorsten


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi,

Yes, here is the new hardware : http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=926927

It should be compatible with low level signal.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok,

Then you will only need your head unit, like hu_entrynav or something like this - with VO for HiFi, 676.


Thorsten


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks.

I adapted a step by step. Maybe it will help others if it is correct..

------------------------------------
add 676 to VO
------------------------------------
- Use F048 to connect with E-Sys Launcher
- "Connect" icon
- Selecting F056 (do not select "_DIRECT" option) as target when starting connection to car. (Connection via VIN)
- Expert Mode > Coding (left pane)
- "Read" button (top window)
- Right-click FA > Activate FA
- Save (name it as you want)
- Edit
- Expand to see "SALAPA Element"
- Add "676" in bottom window (alphabetical order)
- Right-click FA > Calculate FP (check no errors)
- save with top right corner icon
- back to previous screen with green arrow (top left)
- Re-save
- Expert Mode > VCM
- In File tab (bottom window), select saved XML just before
- In VCM Master tab, "Write FA FP" Button

------------------------------------
code modules
------------------------------------
- (Connect)
- (Read FA)
- (Activate FA)
- Read (ECU) Button
- Right-Click on ECU "hu_entrynav"
- Select CODE
- wait 10-15 min?

Does it seem correct?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

I write the VO temporary, not permanent.

Coding is ok, but you didn't need to wait 10-15 minutes - after reboot of head unit, the parameters are coded.


Thorsten


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi,

I confirm ECU is "HU_ENTRYNAV" 

"Read SVT" button is not working, I had to do "Read (ECU)".


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Coding worked without any error. I checked that option 676 is in FA and that "hifi" value replaced "stereo" everywhere in HU_ENTRYNAV FDL.

Is it possible that OEM HU still outputs high level @7V instead of 5V balanced/2.8V peak? My speakers still hiss badly after coding (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=928889)


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

I discussed with Technic, yes he said a few OEM HU still output High level even if hifi coding "worked". :dunno:

My question is : do you think factory EQ is removed at least?


----------



## Prateekch (Oct 6, 2015)

sylphide said:


> I discussed with Technic, yes he said a few OEM HU still output High level even if hifi coding "worked". :dunno:
> 
> My question is : do you think factory EQ is removed at least?


Did you get to check this? Is the factory eq removed?


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Nevermind what I said. Coding worked with above steps.

Hiss is gone by installing a line output converter.


----------



## Prateekch (Oct 6, 2015)

But are the signals flat?


----------



## Prateekch (Oct 6, 2015)

sylphide said:


> Nevermind what I said. Coding worked with above steps.
> 
> Hiss is gone by installing a line output converter.


But are the signals flat? I mean non eq-ed. I am not worried about the voltage.


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes if you code hifi signal is flat, low level etc

In my case voltage was the problem. 5V was still too much.


----------



## Prateekch (Oct 6, 2015)

sylphide said:


> Yes if you code hifi signal is flat, low level etc
> 
> In my case voltage was the problem. 5V was still too much.


Many thanks SYLPHIDE. I will let you know how I go.


----------



## Prateekch (Oct 6, 2015)

sylphide said:


> Yes if you code hifi signal is flat, low level etc
> 
> In my case voltage was the problem. 5V was still too much.


I successfully coded to hifi. The music quality is so much better man.


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Great! :thumbup:

What speakers/amplifier do you have?


----------



## Prateekch (Oct 6, 2015)

sylphide said:


> Great! :thumbup:
> 
> What speakers/amplifier do you have?


In my 2011 F25, I have a Audison Bit Ten Signal processor connected to 2 JL Audio XD400/4 amps which are connected to 4 Rainbow Audio door speakers and 2 Rainbow Audio underseat subs. I also have a XD600/1 monoblock amp which is connected to a 12 inch ported JL Audio Basswedge Sub in the boot. Now the Bit Ten ideally should have been able to de-eq speaker level signals. But it was having a hard time since the signal from the HU was not contantly equalized across the volume range i.e. as you turned up the volume more and more, it cut bass signals and the audio sounded shrill rather than clear and gave you a headache. After coding to HiFi that problem is gone thanks to you.  Whats your setup?


----------



## sylphide (Aug 18, 2016)

Cool that is great. My pleasure :thumbup:

I have Alpine pdx v9 and Audison SLI4 (LOC). JL Audio and Audiocontrol are too expensive in Europe. Speakers and subs are Blam special fit for BMW (a french brand inspired from Focale). It cost me less than bavsound which does not have separate tweeters for base audio (and no amp).

I was interested in Audison Bit Ten but my main concern was an annoying hiss problem (with gain at min). I was afraid this processor would not resolve it so I went for Audison SLI4 and it worked. After coding the sound was lower but had a huge difference in quality (specially from tweeters).

When you code hifi, output from HU is a low level balanced signal (5V balanced/2.8V peak). Please correct me if I am wrong, I am no audio expert, but if you install a LOC/processor it will transform to unbalanced signal and output at max 4V? (pre-amp)


----------



## Prateekch (Oct 6, 2015)

sylphide said:


> Cool that is great. My pleasure :thumbup:
> 
> I have Alpine pdx v9 and Audison SLI4 (LOC). JL Audio and Audiocontrol are too expensive in Europe. Speakers and subs are Blam special fit for BMW (a french brand inspired from Focale). It cost me less than bavsound which does not have separate tweeters for base audio (and no amp).
> 
> ...


Well all I know is that a LOC will output pre-amp signals for an amplifier to pick up. A Processor is a LOC with additional summing/splitting and equalization/de-equalization capabilities. The Alpine amp does not have high level differentially balanced inputs and hence hiss may have been introduced in the audio. Also the max voltage that it can take in is 4V. If the hiss is gone then the LOC is probably putting out the correct voltage. You can check with a digital multimeter.


----------

